# CPT code for anal pap smear



## gailmc (Oct 14, 2008)

What CPT code would be used for an anal pap smear?  I was thinking 88160.


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 18, 2008)

If the dr is only collecting the speciman(either anal,cervix or vaginal) to be sent to a lab then you would bill 99000 or Q0091 for medicare. 
The 8000 series of codes is what the path/lab depatment bills out not the dr who is collecting the specimen.
chris G CPC


----------



## renakirk (Jul 10, 2009)

*Anal PAP coding*

This issue just came up for us, I agree, I think 88160 is the most appropriate for an anal PAP for the lab test.


----------

